# Bf 109G-10 finished



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

After getting virus warnings many times the past few months I stopped posting here but it looks like the problem is gone now so I will show what I had been working on lately.
This is the 1/32 scale Hasegawa Bf 109G-10 I recently finished, it was built O.O.B. and I used EagleCals for the markings which are for ''green 4'' of JG 300.









































Agentsmith


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Nice Gustav!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Wondered where you went!
Beautiful job, as always!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Glad you are back! Very nice job- I especially like your B&W photos, almost looks real.
Steve


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That is one good looking 109! :thumbsup:


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!

I suppose I was the only one getting virus warnings from this site?

Anyway...a few more pictures.









































Agentsmith


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I can not find any images but I built the mpc 1/24 109-E ....it took some work 
but it was worth it.....I painted Afrika Luft. one images was kinda funky 
I had my Rommels Rod parked next to it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very good as usual, thanks for showing.


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome photos of fantastic work!

BTW, I have had no virus warnings at this site, just FYI.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Anytime I get virus warnings from a site I stay well clear just to be safe, the warnings seemed to last for a number of months and I checked in every so often and was getting repeated warnings up until two weeks ago.
A similar thing happened over at LSP a few years back and it was not just me that was getting the warnings...quite a few people were getting them.


Agentsmith


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Excellent! Very convincing paint work, and great period photos. 
I too love the 109, particularly the Gustav. 


____________________________
_www.nongmoproject.org_


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Looks great!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very nice, the blue banding really sets it apart


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Beautiful work and superb photos as well!!!


----------



## DaneBramage (Jun 27, 2010)

Beautiful 109- just right on the paint and weathering!! Well done.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome back, Agent Smith! Your workmanship is just as professional as ever, and I always enjoy your posts!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I love following this one! I am envious.
"
It reminds me of a few moments when I was deep in my
early Panzer Tiger thing.....a few folk woukd be like "why Nazi " and then insinuate me having
some kind of love or affiliation with that movement etc.....and I would explain....First...the " Third Reich " ..." Nazi party " happened .....though it was wrong in so many ways ....it is still a very important part
of our History that should never be forgtten. Secondly....Most of the men and women serving in the Luft or Wehrmacht were just Patriots doing what they felt or lead to believe what was the right thing. For myself & the majority of military historians and hobbyist I think we all agree that there was a 'sharp' and 'cool' look to many aircraft, ship, land equipment and even uniforms used by Germany in WWII. I had an amazing opp a few years back to have spoken to a luft BF-109 pilot and another time while handling a repair in a home here in Seattle. ...the Grandfather was Panzer driver ...tho was very young and served only two months in combat before ditching his uniform to blend in when the Russian Army arrived....lol....I don't blame him.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hard to believe there are people who think that because you build a model of a cool-looking vehicle, you agree with the philosophy of the government that used it. I got it here at work once, in the mid-80s, when I brought in a model of a Backfire bomber for my desk. One of my coworkers wondered if I was a Soviet sympathizer. I just said "Ever hear "Know your enemy"?

Almost as long ago, I heard that there was going to be a collector of Nazi stuff on the Jerry Springer show. Now, I never watched that crap, but I thought that might be interesting. Springer accused the guy of being a Neo Nazi, and badgered the poor schmuck into tears.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

Reminds me of when the Canadian War Museum found out that a WW2 Mercedes they had wasn't Martin Borman's, but rather Adolf Hitler's. The museum administrator, one Jack Granatstein, wanted to take it off display as it "glorified Naziism". And he's supposed to be an historian(!) Far from glorifying Hitler, I see it as a bold statement of "We kicked his ass and stole his car!"


----------

